# Midsummer Great Escape



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I see we are gaining a few for this rally now  still a lot unconfirmed though  you have until 9am on the 27th May in which to book with Warners , that's just under 4 weeks now so please all get booking a.s.a.p



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore now booked ??? you only have 19 days left now in which to book with Warner's



Jacquie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-Midsummer-Great-Escape/_sh26


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

Plese count me as booked


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

plasticplumber said:


> Plese count me as booked


Thank you Gerry I have confirmed you on the rally list look forward to seeing you there 

Jacquie


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Just wanted to say that we are looking forward to meeting our fellow mhf members at this show. Being relatively new to m'homing, this is our first 'club' sortie. We did attend the midsummer great escape last year, and enjoyed it, ( our first and so far, only, show) so we thought we'd try it a differnt way this year. We've learned so much from this site, it'll be great to put some faces to the names!

Lynda & Bryan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We still have a lot unconfirmed on this rally they being

Bat-21
AlanndJean
tony645
alansue
jakjon
ICDSUN
NORIS
HARRYH

Booking closes at *9am on 27th May* so could you all please let me know when you have booked you only have *7 days* in which to book now.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*book*

What if we decide last minute we want to attend?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

plenty of space I believe :thumbup:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: book*



teemyob said:


> What if we decide last minute we want to attend?


Hi T

You can still pay on the gate but it will be dearer and you will not be allowed to camp with us as you will be in General Camping area.

Pre booking is only open to 9am next Friday so to camp with us you have to book before then

Jacquie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: book*



LadyJ said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > What if we decide last minute we want to attend?
> ...


Thanks Jaquie,

We just can't commit at the moment. I don't want to waste anyones time or take up a space. Is it much cheaper to pre-book?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: book*



teemyob said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


Yes £49 if pre booked with us or £65 pay on gate so well worth booking

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still a lot of you unconfirmed on me rally listy :roll:  they being

Bat-21
alandsue
ICDSUN
NORRIS
HARRYH

Have any of you now booked?????????

* BOOKING CLOSES AT 9AM ON FRIDAY 27TH MAY* WHICH IS THIS COMING FRIDAY FOLKS

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Only 3 days left now to book this one folks*

Still a few unconfirmed they being

alandsue
ICDSUN
NORRIS
HARRYH

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Only 2 days left now in which to book The Midsummer Great Escape booking closes at 9am on FRIDAY 27TH*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

* LAST FULL DAY FOR BOOKING THE MIDSUMMER GREAT ESCAPE FOLKS*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Pre booking now closed for this show, you can pay on the gate but will be camping in the General Area NOT with MHF.*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We have a slight disagreement in our list and Warners list for this show. :roll: 

On our list but not on Warners list are

kernowjack_1
NORIS

If you guys have booked to camp with us can you please check your tickets have Motorhomefacts on them.

On Warners list but not on our list are the surnames

Coughlan
Etherington

Could you please let me know your user names so that I can add you to our list a.s.a.p

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Could you all please let me know which day you are arriving if at all possible

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> Hi All
> 
> Could you all please let me know which day you are arriving if at all possible
> 
> ...


Techno100 FRIDAY

Copy and paste add your name/day


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Techno100 FRIDAY 
Anita302 FRIDAY







COPY AND PASTE THEN ADD YOUR NAME


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 FRIDAY
Anita302 FRIDAY
plasticplumber THURSDAY







COPY AND PASTE THEN ADD YOUR NAME


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> Hi All
> 
> Could you all please let me know which day you are arriving if at all possible
> 
> ...


Techno100 FRIDAY 
Anita302 FRIDAY 
plasticplumber THURSDAY

COPY AND PASTE THEN ADD YOUR NAME & DAY


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

DOMANNHAL - THURSDAY OLLYSAM - THURSDAY. Sorry Techno, don't know how to cut and paste!! :?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> Hi All
> 
> Could you all please let me know which day you are arriving if at all possible
> 
> ...


Techno100 FRIDAY 
Anita302 FRIDAY 
plasticplumber THURSDAY 
domannhal THURSDAY
ollysam THURSDAY

COPY AND PASTE THEN ADD YOUR NAME & DAY


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Techno100 FRIDAY
Anita302 FRIDAY
plasticplumber THURSDAY
domannhal THURSDAY
ollysam THURSDAY
nordet FRIDAY


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> > Hi All
> >
> > Could you all please let me know which day you are arriving if at all possible
> >
> ...


Techno100 FRIDAY
Anita302 FRIDAY
plasticplumber THURSDAY 
domannhal THURSDAY
ollysam THURSDAY 
Elvis1709 THURSDAY
Traveller_HA5_3DOM THURSDAY


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 FRIDAY
Anita302 FRIDAY
plasticplumber THURSDAY
domannhal THURSDAY
ollysam THURSDAY
Elvis1709 THURSDAY
Traveller_HA5_3DOM THURSDAY
jakjon THURSDAY


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Techno100 FRIDAY
Anita302 FRIDAY
plasticplumber THURSDAY
domannhal THURSDAY
ollysam THURSDAY
Elvis1709 THURSDAY
Traveller_HA5_3DOM THURSDAY
jakjon THURSDAY
alandsue THURSDAY


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Techno100 FRIDAY
Anita302 FRIDAY
plasticplumber THURSDAY
domannhal THURSDAY
ollysam THURSDAY
Nordet FRIDAY
Elvis1709 THURSDAY
Traveller_HA5_3DOM THURSDAY
jakjon THURSDAY
alandsue THURSDAY


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> Hi All
> 
> Could you all please let me know which day you are arriving if at all possible
> 
> ...


Techno100 FRIDAY 
Anita302 FRIDAY 
plasticplumber THURSDAY 
domannhal THURSDAY 
ollysam THURSDAY 
Nordet FRIDAY 
Elvis1709 THURSDAY 
Traveller_HA5_3DOM THURSDAY 
jakjon THURSDAY 
alandsue THURSDAY

COPY AND PASTE THEN ADD YOUR NAME & DAY


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

Techno100 FRIDAY 
Anita302 FRIDAY 
plasticplumber THURSDAY 
domannhal THURSDAY 
ollysam THURSDAY 
Nordet FRIDAY 
Elvis1709 THURSDAY 
Traveller_HA5_3DOM THURSDAY 
jakjon THURSDAY 
alandsue THURSDAY
AlanandJean Friday evening


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 FRIDAY
Anita302 FRIDAY
plasticplumber THURSDAY
domannhal THURSDAY
ollysam THURSDAY
Nordet FRIDAY
Elvis1709 THURSDAY
Traveller_HA5_3DOM THURSDAY
jakjon THURSDAY
alandsue THURSDAY
AlanandJean Friday evening
TheBoombas THURSDAY


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Techno100 FRIDAY
Anita302 FRIDAY
plasticplumber THURSDAY
domannhal THURSDAY
ollysam THURSDAY
Nordet FRIDAY
Elvis1709 THURSDAY
Traveller_HA5_3DOM THURSDAY
jakjon THURSDAY
alandsue THURSDAY
AlanandJean Friday evening
TheBoombas THURSDAY
Stewart & Marjorie Thursday


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 FRIDAY 
Anita302 FRIDAY 
plasticplumber THURSDAY 
domannhal THURSDAY 
ollysam THURSDAY 
Nordet FRIDAY 
Elvis1709 THURSDAY 
Traveller_HA5_3DOM THURSDAY 
jakjon THURSDAY 
alandsue THURSDAY 
AlanandJean FRIDAY evening 
TheBoombas THURSDAY 
StewartJ THURSDAY 
Glen432 THURSDAY


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Nearly half way now can the rest of you please let me know which day you are arriving a.s.a.p as its next week 

*StewartJ *

You have a pm you don't appear to be on my list or Warners list can you please check your tickets have motorhomefacts on them and let me have the name you booked in with Warners a.s.a.p

Warners have on their list the surnames* Coughlan & Etherington* as booked with us, we have no idea who you are can you please let me know your user names a.s.a.p so I can add you to our rally list/

Jacquie

Techno100 FRIDAY
Anita302 FRIDAY
plasticplumber THURSDAY
domannhal THURSDAY
ollysam THURSDAY
Nordet FRIDAY
Elvis1709 THURSDAY
Traveller_HA5_3DOM THURSDAY
jakjon THURSDAY
alandsue THURSDAY
AlanandJean FRIDAY evening
TheBoombas THURSDAY
StewartJ THURSDAY
Glen432 THURSDAY


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Techno100 FRIDAY 
Anita302 FRIDAY 
plasticplumber THURSDAY 
domannhal THURSDAY 
ollysam THURSDAY 
Nordet FRIDAY 
Elvis1709 THURSDAY 
Traveller_HA5_3DOM THURSDAY 
jakjon THURSDAY 
alandsue THURSDAY 
AlanandJean FRIDAY evening 
TheBoombas THURSDAY 
StewartJ THURSDAY 
Glen432 THURSDAY
Cyspygal THURSDAY (we hope) 8)


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Techno100 FRIDAY 
Anita302 FRIDAY 
plasticplumber THURSDAY 
domannhal THURSDAY 
ollysam THURSDAY 
Nordet FRIDAY 
Elvis1709 THURSDAY 
Traveller_HA5_3DOM THURSDAY 
jakjon THURSDAY 
alandsue THURSDAY 
AlanandJean FRIDAY evening 
TheBoombas THURSDAY 
StewartJ THURSDAY 
Glen432 THURSDAY 
Cyspygal THURSDAY (we hope) 
marion&rob THURSDAY


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> Hi All
> Could you all please let me know which day you are arriving if at all possible
> Thanks
> 
> Jacquie


Nearly half way now can the rest of you please let me know which day you are arriving a.s.a.p as its next week

Warners have on their list the surnames Coughlan & Etherington as booked with us, we have no idea who you are can you please let me know your user names a.s.a.p so I can add you to our rally list/ 
Jacquie

Techno100 FRIDAY lunchtime
Anita302 FRIDAY 
plasticplumber THURSDAY 
domannhal THURSDAY 
ollysam THURSDAY 
Nordet FRIDAY 
Elvis1709 THURSDAY 
Traveller_HA5_3DOM THURSDAY 
jakjon THURSDAY 
alandsue THURSDAY 
AlanandJean FRIDAY evening 
TheBoombas THURSDAY 
StewartJ THURSDAY 
Glen432 THURSDAY 
Cyspygal THURSDAY (we hope) 
marion&rob THURSDAY

COPY AND PASTE THEN ADD YOUR NAME & DAY


----------



## bobopper (Jul 24, 2008)

Techno100 FRIDAY lunchtime 
Anita302 FRIDAY 
plasticplumber THURSDAY 
domannhal THURSDAY 
ollysam THURSDAY 
Nordet FRIDAY 
Elvis1709 THURSDAY 
Traveller_HA5_3DOM THURSDAY 
jakjon THURSDAY 
alandsue THURSDAY 
AlanandJean FRIDAY evening 
TheBoombas THURSDAY 
StewartJ THURSDAY 
Glen432 THURSDAY 
Cyspygal THURSDAY (we hope) 
marion&rob THURSDAY 
bobopper THURSDAY


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Hi are we too late, just made a provisional booking
Mike


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

MiketheWelshman said:


> Hi are we too late, just made a provisional booking
> Mike


Sorry Mike you are much to late as booking is now closed, you can pay on the gate but will be parked in General Camping and not with MHF.

I have removed you from the rally list

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Please copy and paste with your arrival day


Techno100 FRIDAY lunchtime
Anita302 FRIDAY
plasticplumber THURSDAY
domannhal THURSDAY
ollysam THURSDAY
Nordet FRIDAY
Elvis1709 THURSDAY
Traveller_HA5_3DOM THURSDAY
jakjon THURSDAY
alandsue THURSDAY
AlanandJean FRIDAY evening
TheBoombas THURSDAY
StewartJ THURSDAY
Glen432 THURSDAY
Cyspygal THURSDAY (we hope)
marion&rob THURSDAY
bobopper THURSDAY
smartgolfer FRIDAY
diane23 THURSDAY
rodinsand THUR or FRI?
havingfun THURSDAY?
JimM THURSDAY


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks please let me know there arrival day at Belvior a.s.a.p

aristo
bartsville
Bat-21
HARRYH
ICDSUN





Could you all please place in your window the MHF Badge with your user name on it, copy below.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Hopefully we will be at Belvoir sometime Wednesday afternoon and I will try to post on here if I can get an internet connection where we are sited and what the conditions are like.

If any of you are not going to make it could you please let me know or if you arrive late and can not get in, gates shut at 9pm I believe, please text or phone me on *0753 863 6122* Thanks

Have a safe trip all

Jacquie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I think possibly this is a better window poster? and uses less of your blue ink

Word document I downloaded months ago but can't find it on site?

get it here
http://www.mediafire.com/?q44i75q187x4swl


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Or even the origional copy.... hope that helps also.. :roll:


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Anyone got another link for the MHF sticker as mine are printing with no colour in them!!!! 

Checked printer and the colour has not fun out :? 

Thanks
Anita


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

anita302 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone got another link for the MHF sticker as mine are printing with no colour in them!!!!
> 
> ...


Check your printer hasn't been set to black&white or greyscale?

OR as you're arriving Friday too I could print you one?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Evening all from a damp Belvoir Castle  still the ground is quite hard at the moment. 

The road leading to the camping area is a bit on the narrow side and rather bumpy so take care.

Our camping area is once you pass the Warners Marshals on the gate, 2nd on the right just by the toilets MHF big flag is flying so you won't miss us hopefully.

We have toilets, showers, elsan, and water on our pitch,but I would come full up with water though as the tap is really slow.

Its a bit on the sloping side so bring your leveler's and your bread crates as more rain is expected 

We have a nice view of the Castle in the back ground but it's a bit of a hike to the exhibition area down hill.

Gates will be open to 9pm so please try to get here before then.

My mobile number is *0753 863 6122* please let me know if you are not coming.

See you all soon

Jacquie & John


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Techno

I am trying to sort my printer out at the moment, but so far all its giving me is the drawing of the motorhome only - in black ! No writing at all :? 

Tried printing other colour pictures, still the same. Put new ink in, no joy  
Now in the process of talking to Lexmark online to see if they can sort it.

So, may have to take you up on your offer of printing me one out.

On the bright side, got 5 pictures of a motorhome for the kids to colour in  

Anita


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes fine I'll leave it with Jacquie as we expect to be there well before lunch

On Photo paper


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for doing that for us, still not having any luck :? 
Looks like its given up on me.

We are leaving Staffordshire Friday morning as well. Intending to get there well before the Grease show as my daughter really wants to see that. Hoping that the rain my hold off for it.

See you there and thanks again.

Anita


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Anyone bought owt yet, any good buys there :?:


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

How's the weather conditions and ground now?

Had a few heavy down pours in Cannock today  wondering if I need to pack the wellies!!!


Anita


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Weather ok here at the moment we have had sun all day and very windy but no rain so far today  

Forecast is wet for tomorrow though and torrential for Saturday  :roll: so I would say yes bring your wellies Aniita, but we cn but hope the weather men have got it wrong.



Jacquie


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Got the van on all 4 of my new monster grip mats, the amount of rain forecast I think I've made the right decision.Excellent buy from the show.Fridge also full of French cheese.


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*Mid Summers WET Escape*

Even though it was wet at the show we still had a great time, and thanks to Jac and John - a job well done as always. Nice meeting up and making new friends. I was taken aback a bit to see how well people were orgnasied in the rain for the open air concerts (tables, chairs, tents, wine etc) absolutely brillient just a shame I did not think of it. Better prepared next time I think.

Alan and Jean


----------

